# 240sx SX? SE?



## S14240SR (Aug 20, 2004)

What are the diferences between the 240sx SX and the SE? Ive never heard of 240sx "SX" I thought it was just plain and simple base 240sx and THEN the 240sx SE. This has been showing up on autotrader.

What are the differences between the SX and the Se?(if there is an "SX")

Also, I heard that all 240sx's that come with an lsd from the factory have ABS. (besides the cluster "ABS" light that comes on when you start the car) Does the sticker on the driver's side door show if it is an LSD car? if yes, what numbers will show that? 

also, Do all s14s have abs?


----------



## zlr101 (Nov 17, 2003)

S14240SR said:


> What are the diferences between the 240sx SX and the SE? Ive never heard of 240sx "SX" I thought it was just plain and simple base 240sx and THEN the 240sx SE. This has been showing up on autotrader.
> 
> What are the differences between the SX and the Se?(if there is an "SX")
> 
> ...


 the se's i believe have more options there was a site on here that listed every year and what trim levels had what. Not all s14 have abs most that do have lsd, i know there should be a sticker on the diff. if it has lsd.


----------



## KnightDrifter (Aug 8, 2004)

When they put the extra "SX" they mean its a 4 lug base model.
When they just put 240 sx everyone always wonder what model it is.


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

There is no such thing as a 240sx SX. The S13 came as an XE, LE, and SE. The XE was the coupe and to my knowledge never came with ABS, or LSD. The LE was a fastback and came with power everthing and leather seats. The SE was a fastback and had the option of a "Sport Suspension Package" which included HICAS, ABS, and LSD. You could, however, get ABS without the HICAS/LSD package, but if you have HICAS, you have LSD. The fastback also came as a base model that had power nothing and no LSD, ABS, or HICAS. The s14 were all coupes, never had HICAS, and had three trims: Base, LE, SE. The base was four-lug with power nothing and no ABS or anything. The LE was leather and all that stuff. The SE was five lug and had an LSD/ABS option. If it has ABS, it has LSD. I wrote this up kinda quickly, so if I made any mistakes, don't hesitate to correct them.


----------



## speedy_240sx (Nov 6, 2003)

I belive the web site mentioned is driftkat.com or driftcat.com or something like that not sure though.


----------



## S14240SR (Aug 20, 2004)

kaptainkrollio said:


> The base was four-lug with power nothing and no ABS or anything.
> 
> The LE was leather and all that stuff. The SE was five lug and had an LSD/ABS option. If it has ABS, it has LSD. I wrote this up kinda quickly, so if I made any mistakes, don't hesitate to correct them.


I thought all base s14s came standard with power windows, PS, air conditioning, power locks and power mirrors? Im sure the LE option was available for the 97-98 240sx's

So if its a five-lug. its an SE? How can I find out if it has ABS? (besides looking at the dash cluster) 

Im guessing on the drivers side door, the axle number should show. Ill do some reasearch on this.


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

Yeah, I made a mistake there.


----------



## crash (Nov 30, 2004)

im not sure about this but on the title for my car it shows it being an SE but i only have four lugs i have power locks and windows, i have no clue wat this means just wanted to throw that in there for yall


----------

